# releases



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

im thinking of tring a new release wat different styles do you guy like im leaning along the lines of a tru ball.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

jfd_82nd said:


> im thinking of tring a new release wat different styles do you guy like im leaning along the lines of a tru ball.


Different styles? Or brands?

There are many different styles! Back pressure, anti punch, loop, fingers, the list goes on and on!

Brands?


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

Both lol not to make my question hard i just havent been bow hunting but for a couple of years and ive been using a true fire release its just a normal release with a wrist strap. im interested in finding something new because i am looking into shooting 3-D comp.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.bowhuntingmag.com/tactics/me_063004/

This is a decent article that goes over some of the ways. It is hard to type out the differences, and how each is a better for each shooter.

I have shot with, Fingers, back pressure, Caliper release, and a hand held release.

For comp shooting, I would say a hand held release is going to be what you want. There is hundreds of different styles with 2, 3 and 4 finger spots, ranging from $20-$500! It all depends on how light you want the trigger to be, how smooth, how small, how big, how shiny! :lol:

I would just go to your local archery shop, or archery Range and grab a few and try them! I am sure you can find someone that has a whole pile of different ones! The only way you will know what you like, or what works for you is to try it.

Right now when I shoot, I use an Answer release. It is a strap release that doesn't allow you to punch the trigger. It is an aide for target panick, and punching. I had problems with target panick when I was big into Archery comps, and league. I have used this release since I was 15. I just came to like the smoothness and reliability of it! However, when I hunt I use a Sure fire. Not sure on the model, but it is very similar to the Answer as far as how it works, so that is why I went with it! It just allows me to squeeze off alot faster then the answer!

Hope that helps some!

You never thought there was so much that went into the release aide did you? :lol:


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes Thanks !


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

When I was looking for a release I really didn't know where to start. So I went to the local archery shop and they had a bunch to try out. I tried a scott and really liked it but I didn't really like the price tag on it though. So I tried a cobra and loved it and the price was ok. There are a lot of good ones out there. Good Luck finding one you like. :beer:


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks. is cobra a good quality generic brand?


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

As far as generic...no. They are a good brand IMO and I've never had a problem yet they just were up to my liking so I picked it.


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

o ok im just looking for something that i can gain great accuracy with for targets and still be comfortable hunting with it.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

a scott release would be the way to go. their triggers are light and the releases are very high quality. if money isnt a big concern id go with a carter. IMO they are some of the best releases. i have a fatboy to shoot paper and a scott for hunting. id say to look into these two.


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

yea i looked at two scotts the other day a mongoose and itty bitty goose


----------

